# 07 TRV 650 ??????



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I am thinking of getting the TRV stated above. I have never owned a Arctic Cat before but I have always liked them. What should I look for and ask the owner about whats been done to it other than looking for the normal wear and tare? I am not new to ATV's so i do know what to look for in regards to maintenance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know a whole lot about the TRV's I've seen some around, I would imagine they are the same bike just stretched out some... 

The only downsides I see up front are increased turning radius (will be that way with any 2-up though) and weight.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

make sure if you are going to ride mud with it, make sure the spider pin on the ring gear in the front is welded good. A/Cs sometimes have weak tack welds and cause the front diff to basically implode.


----------

